# BMX max 1200 Euro



## Razoreth (27. Juni 2009)

Hi, will mir ein bmx selber zsm stellen hab allerdinds nich so viel ahnung davon. Es wäre nett wenn mir einer von euch Vorschläge für ein gutes bmx parts macht. .Wenn möglich sollte es am ende um die 11 kilo wiegen (wenn nich machbar für das geld auch schwerer) Eine Hinterrad bremse sollte es haben. Falls euch das noch weiter hilft bin 1.83 groß und wiege 70 kilo. Noch eine frage am schluss lohnt es sich bei diesem budget überhaupt ein bike zsm zu stellen? Schon mal danke für eure hilfe.


----------



## lennarth (28. Juni 2009)

hab grad ein bisschen langeweile,ich nehm mich dir mal an
1200 reicht.check mal www.bikestation-bs.de und setz dich mit manu in verbindung.der hilft dir und macht nen guten preis.
von 11 kilo oder schwerer redet keiner.das reicht für weniger.auch gut ist es,teile gebraucht zu kaufen,dann kommst du auf jeden fall preislich gut weg und dein rad wird geil.das wird aber länger dauern als alle teile neu zu kaufen.
mit 1.83 rate ich dir zu einem toptube zwischen 20.7" und 21".
willst du auch konkrete partlists sehen?
könnte man ja sicher was finden.
stellste fragen,wenn du welche hast
gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Razoreth (28. Juni 2009)

Schon mal danke für deine schnelle Hilfe. Ne partlist wäre super da ich wirklich keine Ahnung davon habe welche marken gut oder schlecht sind. Ach ja habe mich vertippt bin 1.81 aber denke da tut sich nicht viel oder? Und welche teile sollte man gebraucht kaufen? Rahmen eher nicht da haarrisse vorhanden sein können oder?


----------



## bikeron (28. Juni 2009)

also wegen marken: für rahmen gabel lenker etc. sind wethepeople fitbikes, flybikes, odyssey ,federal und sunday zu empfeheln denke ich.  bei parts wie lenkervorbau, sattel etc. gibt es denke ich keine direkten favoriten weil so ziemlich alle von denen ich so gehört habe gut sind.  bei felgen sind odyssey, éclat und g-sport ziemlich verbreitet, was nicht heißen sol dass es keine anderen guten felgen gibt. soll alles nur so tipps sein. kurbel würde ich eine wethepeople royal kaufen. die hat sich in vielen fällen bewährt.  bei naben kannst du wenn du zuviel geld hast profiles nehmen und ansonsten khe, wethepeople, odyssey oder proper.   hoffe das hilft dir dein rad aufzubauen


----------



## lennarth (28. Juni 2009)

guck doch zum beispiel mal bei bikestation und schau dir teile an und guck dich um.dann schreibst du uns,was dir vorschwebt und wir sagen dir,was geht und wovon man die finger lassen sollte.dass wer anders ne partlist für dich macht,is mehr so lala,weil dann ja dessen geschmack und alles da mit einfließt und nicht deiner.


----------



## Dad (28. Juni 2009)

Moin,

schau doch mal bei CNC rein, hat 21èr Flybikes-Rahmen für 159 Euro im Angebot!

http://shop.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=6602&osCsid=jn3lqa2lr41p39sfe1275to982

http://shop.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=6558&osCsid=jn3lqa2lr41p39sfe1275to982


----------



## RISE (29. Juni 2009)

Ich schlage auch vor, dass du dir mal eine Partliste anfertigst. Guck einfach mal, was dir gefällt und ins Budget passt. Dann postet du die hier, wir reden noch ein bisschen drüber und dann kannste beim Shop des Vertruens nachfragen. Wenn du das ganze Rad bei einem Shop kaufst, bekommst du sicher auch n guten Preis.


----------



## Razoreth (29. Juni 2009)

Partlist :

*NS Bikes - RNS Fork - Starrgabel

Wethepeople Lo-Fi* 

*Wethepeople Royal Crank (BMX BB)
*

*Flybikes - Tierra BMX Lenker 2009
*

*Odyssey Elementary Stem, 22,2
*

*Odyssey V3 Cassette - Kassettennabe - RHD - 48 Loch
*

*Odyssey - Hazard Lite 24 

*Die Teile hätte ich bis jez zsm.


----------



## man1x (29. Juni 2009)

sind der erste und der letzte punkt nicht mtb zeug?


----------



## RISE (29. Juni 2009)

Jap. Soweit ich weiß, stellt NS keine BMX Teile her. Also bei der Gabel und den Felgen musst du nochmal gucken. Ist wichtig, dass beides für 20" ist. Mit der Hazard Lite machst du absolut nichts falsch. 
Ansonsten ist die Partliste bis jetzt ok, beim hinteren Laufrad solltest du überlegen, ob du 48Loch brauchst. Hab ich selber und vermutlich würden 36 auch reichen.


----------



## Razoreth (29. Juni 2009)

*Leafcycles - Impact Fork BMX Gabel 2009
*

*Odyssey - Hazard Lite BMX-Felge 36 Loch 2009*

*hmm bei der gabel bin ich nich sicher

pedalen un sattel hab ich.
Müsste ich mia die felgen selbst einspeichen??
Ach ja mantel wollte ich den schwalbe table top nehmen
Kette vllt eine von KMC
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lennarth (29. Juni 2009)

bei bikestation bekommst dus eingespeicht.


----------



## paule_p2 (29. Juni 2009)

nein, wenn du alles bei einem shop kaufst und denen bescheid sagst, dann bekommst du die laufräder eingespeicht und wahrscheinlich auch das ganze rad zusammengebaut, so dass du nur die endmontage (laufräder rein, lenker grade machen) vornehmen musst.

Die Leaf gabel fährt ein kumpel und die macht bisher keine probleme, trotzdem würde ich ehr zu einer odyssey, fly oder wethepeople greifen.

zu den reifen, warum willst du madige mtb reifen fahren? wenn du (extrem) leichte reifen willst kauf dir KHEs und wenn es etwas schwerer und dafür pannensicherer sein darf, kann ich dir die fly ruben oder odyssey aitken/path ans herz legen.

Mit einer KMC 510 machste nix falsch, die ist günstig und gut, die coolchain sl bringt dir dann noch den blingbling faktor ans rad und wenn du es ehr heavy magst, nimmst du die shadow halflink.


----------



## .nOx (29. Juni 2009)

Rahmen: Subrosa Pandora 2009 21" TT
Gabel: WTP Excalibur Light 2009
Lenker: Federal Large Bar
Vorbau: Flybikes Potencia
Griffe: Animal Edwin
Steuersatz: FSA Headset

Kurbel: WTP Royal Crank + Mid-BB
Sprocket: Kink Sound 25T
Kette: KMC Z510HX

Sattelstütze: 1664

Bremse: Odyssey Evo2 
Bremshebel:Odyssey Monolever
Kabel: Odyssey Linear Slic

VR:
Nabe: Odyssey Vandero2
Speichen: FOM 
Felge: Odyssey Hazard Lite
Schlauch: Schwalbe 
Reifen: Fit FAF, Odyssey Aitken/Path, Fly etc

Nabe: KHE Die Hure 9T
Speichen: FOM 
Felge: Odyssey Hazard Lite
Schlauch: Schwalbe 
Reifen: Fit FAF, Odyssey Aitken/Path, Fly etc


Das bestellste dir hier, die 10% Karte kaufste auch noch dazu und dann bist du unter 1200.


----------



## Razoreth (29. Juni 2009)

Wow danke nox schaut echt gut aus was du da zsm gestellt has. Denke werde fast alles 1 zu 1 so übernehmen un danke für den tipp mit der 10 % Karte
Un auch no ma DANKE an alle anderen die mia geholfen haben mein BMX zsm zu stellen!!!!


----------



## _coco_ (30. Juni 2009)

wenns fertig ist zeig mal ein bildchen


----------



## eriklapu (30. Juni 2009)

sehr interessanter thread. mal jemander der zwar keine ahnung hatt, aber wenigsten genung geld um was gescheites zusammenzustellen. zusÃ¤tzlich noch fÃ¼r hilfe offen ist. sehr angenehm, dazu noch gescheite antworten. wow super.
ich will da ja nicht reinpfuschen, aber bei ner geldbÃ¶rse von 1200 kÃ¶nnteste dir ja auch was komplettes gutes holen. z.b. das thriple thread von khe, kost glaub ich 1100â¬ und wiegt unter 10kg. aber die zuletzt vorgeschlagene teilelist klingt auch verlockend und ist natÃ¼rlich bedeutend individueller. hoffe das das alles klappt, viel erfolg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (30. Juni 2009)

Und immerhin auch kein KHE.


----------



## eriklapu (30. Juni 2009)

ai ai, ich fahr mein khe gerne....


----------

